# Delay of Interview Date



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

The NVC gave me an interview date of 20 August. After receiving this date, I then went ahead and booked my holiday (4 September through to 20 September). Two weeks ago I received a letter from the US Embassy informing me that my interview date had been pushed back to 14 September. I've written to them twice (it's pointless trying to call the US Embassy here in London as you just get a recording and the number they advise you to call is a premium rate number - which is blocked by my work). Do they take kindly to you not making an interview date they have now changed?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rattiegyal said:


> The NVC gave me an interview date of 20 August. After receiving this date, I then went ahead and booked my holiday (4 September through to 20 September). Two weeks ago I received a letter from the US Embassy informing me that my interview date had been pushed back to 14 September. I've written to them twice (it's pointless trying to call the US Embassy here in London as you just get a recording and the number they advise you to call is a premium rate number - which is blocked by my work). Do they take kindly to you not making an interview date they have now changed?


What is more important - vacation or visa?


----------



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

I hear what you're saying, but I stand to loose £3,600 on my holiday which I booked AFTER I was given my interview date. What if I cancel my holiday, loose the money and they delay the interview date AGAIN? Judging by the US economy at the moment, I hate to say I'm swaying towards my holiday.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Personally I'd do whatever needs to be done to request a new date and be able to go on holiday.


----------



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> Personally I'd do whatever needs to be done to request a new date and be able to go on holiday.


Thanks. I finally managed to speak to a person at the Embassy yesterday (not just a recording) who advised me delaying my interview date is not seen as a problem. Lots of people do it. He looked on the system and they've not received my request letter - he said posting takes a lot longer to be dealt with and gave me the email address to request a new date. I've done this. Hopefully I will have a reply before the end of this coming week. After all this stress I need that holiday!


----------

